# Adding clover to lawn



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I was thinking of trying to add some clover to my home lawn, in a smaller section, just to try to convince my wife to let me do the whole lawn that way. I like the thought of it being "pet resistant," needing little watering, attracting bees and deer, and low maintenance. Ok...so I really would like to bring more deer into my yard to watch. I was looking at trying dutch white clover. Has anyone tried this? Any suggestions on brands....and how you implemented this into your lawn (totally tilling it up vs sowing it right on pitiful grass lawn"???? TIA


----------



## ErieH2O (Jan 24, 2018)

No idea on the clover, white clover is naturally thick in some patches of my lawn. I only spot apply herbicide in some areas for Difficult to control weeds. If you have a healthy rabbit population they will keep the dandelions down, seems to be the preferred roughage in my lawn.


----------



## Heehaw (Jan 4, 2021)

TheMAIT said:


> I was thinking of trying to add some clover to my home lawn, in a smaller section, just to try to convince my wife to let me do the whole lawn that way. I like the thought of it being "pet resistant," needing little watering, attracting bees and deer, and low maintenance. Ok...so I really would like to bring more deer into my yard to watch. I was looking at trying dutch white clover. Has anyone tried this? Any suggestions on brands....and how you implemented this into your lawn (totally tilling it up vs sowing it right on pitiful grass lawn"???? TIA


We also have a lot of clover in our yard but don’t see a lot of deer use due to the abundance of forage in the food plot and hay fields which the deer feel safer using. They will come into the yard in a tuff winter to dig through the snow along the south side of the pole barn and house where the snow isn’t as deep.
I like to watch the deer but prefer to have them stay away from the house. We live on a busy road and I am always worried about spooking them into the road if I need to go outside and it really sucked when we had a dog and the deer where right outside the house when she needed to go out. Also remember they will eat any landscape plants they find palatable.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We have deer in the yard every day and they can be a pain but we still like to watch them. They will taste the flowers and shrubs but mostly just eat grass. The dog doesn't bother them, they just look at each other and go about their own business.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

We live on a dead end dirt road...and the deer come through our yard daily between bedding and water/food. Our dog just watches them and the deer seem to understand he's on a runner and can't bother them. Garden is all fenced in too...so I don't think I'm bringing them into a new location....but just want to provide them another food source while helping bees in the meantime. dunno....have just been tossing ideas out.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Our deer know Oz the dog and some days will just stand and watch when he is going pee. One doe has her fawns in the brush right behind the house and will lay in the tall grass and watch him as long as he stays by the house


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)




----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I planted dutch white. It's a low growing clover establishes fairly easy and will fill in all the bare spots in the lawn. It can be mowed fairly close. It does have some attraction. Probably would be good for what you want it for. When you get into some of the more palatable white clovers that are out there you have to be mindful of mowing depths.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I might just plant the whole back yard to clover then I can bow hunt from the back porch. 😙


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Martin Looker said:


> I might just plant the whole back yard to clover then I can bow hunt from the back porch. 😙


That's what I did. My entire lawn is done in clover. One part is red clover to help build the soil, but the back section is white clover and chicory, I will only mow a few times this summer. Late July I will run a spring harrow through it spread some crimson clover and brasssicas in it. The deer poured into it last year.


----------

